# unable to connect to touchpad when using tptoolbox



## lilqpb (Aug 16, 2014)

having a hard time connecting touchpad to pc with the toolbox.

i have the big usb logo on my touchpad but it says it cannot connect to touchpad..any ideas? i have used two different cables and they both work, and charge my tablet but cant get it to connect :emoji_u1f629:

when opening the tptoobox it gives me:

setting palm path..

checking novacom service...

loading TPToolbox..

unable to find device.

Cannot connect to touchpad

make sure touchpad is connected with USB cable

make sure touchpad is in webos recovery (bootie) mode (where big USB symbol shows on touchpad screen)

press any key to continue..


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you sure you are putting your TouchPad in WebOS recovery mode? Do you know how to put a TP in WebOS recovery mode? When your TP is in WebOS recovery mode and connected to your PC, look in device manager and see if you see a listing for the TP, it will say something like Palm Novacom modules. If you are not seeing that, then you have a bad cable or connector on your PC or TouchPad. Also, when a successful connection is made, your PC should beep.

NT


----------

